# My chi wont eat and is just lying around. What is wrong with him?



## CanucksStar#17 (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't know what is wrong, yesterday morning he was feeling fine running around and doing what he normally does, by afternoon he was sleeping more then normal and by evening I could tell something was wrong but he still ate his food. Today he woke up at 10:00 in the morning when he usually wakes up at 7:00. He didn't eat this morning and when I let him out of his playpen he just walks back in and goes back to bed. He usually has a ton of energy!

I don't know if his could have anything to do with him not feeling well but yesterday when my younger brother was holding him on his lap Joey jumped off and hurt his leg for a while. He was limping around for about 5 minutes but then he was running around like normal.

I am wondering if maybe he could have eaten something he shouldn't have since he eats everything he sees or at least tries to eat it.

He is 12 weeks old and I am feeding him raw.

Another thing I don't want to bring him to the vet unless I have to! My sister and I just brought her dog to the vet on Tuesday because she had a intestinal blockage and I am paying for half of the vet bill for her, I don't have a job either. So I hope I can fix this at home and not have bring him to the vet.
Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You must go to the vets,he maybe in terrible pain.He's a baby at 12 weeks old anything could have happened and if he's not eating he could suffer from low blood sugar levels and that can be fatal


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

michele said:


> You must go to the vets,he maybe in terrible pain.He's a baby at 12 weeks old anything could have happened and if he's not eating he could suffer from low blood sugar levels and that can be fatal



I couldn't agree more..dogs often hide the pain they are in...a young pup like yours in grave danger without food and hydration...hope things are easily corrected.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I agree, a puppy that has no energy is not a well puppy. My raw fed pups did choose to not eat much some days, but they were always bouncy and lively. Better to be safe than sorry with pups, give the vet a ring and see what they say.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

To the vet it is! You have a responsibility to that pup to take care if him. And that includes medical attention when needed! If something were to happen to him, you would not forgive yourself. He may appear fine on the outside, but you cannot possibly know if there is any internal damage!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

I agree I would be going to the vet, you just never know until you get things checked out. Fingers crossed he is OK x


----------



## CanucksStar#17 (Aug 17, 2013)

I can't take him to the vet's 
Number one the vet's is closed and I can't drive and my parents are away till late tonight.
What do I do today to make it so he lives the night? I read that to get his blood sugar up you use honey but I don't think I have any.
Please someone help!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If you suspect low blood sugar, you need to get some sugar into him ASAP. Honey, syrup, plain sugar dissolved in water, ice cream, anything sweet. Then you need to make sure he eats some protein to keep his blood sugar stable. When did he last eat? Is he any better or worse now? Is he pooing normally? You can ring the vets for advice, they will have an out of hours number.
Give him a thorough check over. See if he has pain anywhere by gently feeling him all over. Check his gums for colour, should be nice and pink, not pale. Check for dehydration by seeing if his skin snaps back when pinched. Take his temperature if you have a thermometer. All this info will help the vet.


----------



## CanucksStar#17 (Aug 17, 2013)

I forced him to eat a little bit of meat but like I said I forced him to eat it.

I wouldn't say he is doing worse mostly just the same.

He pooped about 15 minutes ago it looked normal.

If I pick him up he will groan and his stomach is sore. I'm not sure what his gums are supposed to look like they are pick but I'm not sure if they are more pale then before.
His skin slowly goes back down when pinched.
I'm going to go take his temperature right now.
The last time he ate was last night I would say around 8:30-9:00.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Press his gum, the mark your finger leaves will be white, and should go back to pink quickly.
Syringe some water into his mouth, he sounds dehydrated.
I think you need to ring the vets asap. Have you given him some sugar? He should respond fairly quickly.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just wondering how your baby is this morning? Hope he is ok


x


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Good luck, I hope that he is doing better. They are just like kids, if their behavior is dramatically different than something is wrong. There might be an emergency vet in your area if a regular vet is closed.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I was really hoping for an update too.


----------



## CanucksStar#17 (Aug 17, 2013)

Well he was running around more this morning not quite like normal but more then last night.
Also I don't think he doesn't want to eat I think he doesn't like the food I am feeding him.
He found some cat food on the ground and ate it before I could take it away and he went crazy trying to find more, also he is always biting me especially if I have some good smelling stuff on my hands. Put he won't touch the chicken I give him, is there something else I can give him? I really don't know what to do!! My sister said maybe we should buy some beef or something but we won't be able to get that till tomorrow. 
Any ideas of what to feed him while we wait to get some beef?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

When did he last eat? If he is suffering from low blood sugar due to not eating, give him anything he will eat. Do you have any eggs or a can of pilchards/sardines in the cupboard? Any meat you have in is fine.
What did the vet say?


----------



## CanucksStar#17 (Aug 17, 2013)

Good news! Joey finally ate. I fed him a couple hours ago and I was so happy that he was finally eating that I let him eat as much as he wanted. It was a bad idea, he threw up most of it.
I waited 2 1/2 hours and then fed him again (that was 15 minutes ago) but this time only a few pieces he has kept it all down so far.
Should I feed him during the night? I already wake up to take him to the bathroom so could just feed him while we are both awake. I wake up about 4 hours after going to bed.
He is still really hungry and is trying to eat everything.


----------



## CanucksStar#17 (Aug 17, 2013)

Bad news! Joey hasn't eaten since last night and now he has diarrhea he is looking way worse then he did before.
But my mum still refuses to bring him to the vet, now she is gone till tomorrow night. My sister might be able to bring him in tomorrow but I don't know how I will convince her to do it. I am really at a loss of what to do.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

This dog needed to see a vet three days ago. RING YOUR VET.They will give advice over the phone for just the cost of the phone call. If they want you to bring him in then get a taxi or call a friend. We are not vets, and we are guessing, based on what you have told us. Every member who has responded to this thread has given you the same advice, this puppy needs to see a vet. If you can't afford veterinary care when he is ill, you shouldn't have a dog. Ring the vet.


----------



## CanucksStar#17 (Aug 17, 2013)

I can afford the freaking vet! I don't have any friends that drive and there is no way a taxi ever comes out where we are! 
I am going to take matters into my own hands and phone the vet in the morning if Joey is still sick.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Is there a particular reason no one can phone the vet right now? It sounds quite serious- and you may be surprised- a lot of vets have after hour answering services that can help you.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

This thread makes me so sad to know the pup is so young and isn't doing well  just wondering how old the op is


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

All vets in the UK have out of hours provision. If they don't provide cover themselves they will be linked to another surgery that does. It is actually easier to speak directly to a vet out of hours, if you phone in the daytime you will get the receptionist and they will tell you to bring the animal in.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> All vets in the UK have out of hours provision. If they don't provide cover themselves they will be linked to another surgery that does. It is actually easier to speak directly to a vet out of hours, if you phone in the daytime you will get the receptionist and they will tell you to bring the animal in.


Thats generally the case here too, although occasionally a vet will not have an answering service. My old vet used to have a thing that basically said "press 1 for a vet" and one of them answers 24/7, like you said easier then during the day! My current vet connects you to the emergency hospital, and while they are a little quick to ask you to come in they will give you a vet to talk to. Once they actually talked my husband out of taking a rat in who he thought was in labor, and they talked him through what to do.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I wanted to add that if you live in a rural area your vet is sure to have an after hours service! All those farm animals giving birth and things, you are probably more likely to get a good response from a rural service over the phone. Then they will be ready to see you in the morning too.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

If you don't get that puppy to a vet,he may die and that's classed as animal cruelty


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I do hope that puppy has been taken to the vet by now. Posts like this are hard to read!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

This puppy needs a vet. Like, today. He sounds like he is suffering. If you can afford to take him to the vet, why not call a taxi and take him today? 

Are you feeding a balanced raw diet? Have you looked at the raw feeding threads? Is he getting a balance of meat, organ, an bone? Just asking because maybe he could have some kind of deficiency... I don't know. 

Like others said, we are not vets. At this point, after this length of time, this is an emergency situation not a wait and see situation. It's been three days. Take him to a vet, please!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Angel1210 said:


> I do hope that puppy has been taken to the vet by now. Posts like this are hard to read!


agreed  like michele said it could've been the raw since he was just starting out...not all pups are meant for it! this is why i do freeze dried raw since its more enjoyable to my babies


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am worried that he has a blockage, which could be almost anything, but yes undigested bone is a possibility.
I just really hope this baby is getting the care he needs, I am really worried for him.
Hopefully the OP will update us all soon.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

CanucksStar#17 said:


> Another thing I don't want to bring him to the vet unless I have to! My sister and I just brought her dog to the vet on Tuesday because she had a intestinal blockage and I am paying for half of the vet bill for her, I don't have a job either. So I hope I can fix this at home and not have bring him to the vet.
> Any help will be appreciated.





CanucksStar#17 said:


> I can afford the freaking vet! I don't have any friends that drive and there is no way a taxi ever comes out where we are!
> I am going to take matters into my own hands and phone the vet in the morning if Joey is still sick.


This has been posted in this same thread. You can see why we would be confused as to whether you can afford the vet or not. I'm guessing you are very young and your parents control your household, but maybe I'm wrong. No matter--EVERYONE has given you the only advice that can be given to stay within the best interest of your puppy. IMO this is a living creature with the physical capability to suffer from your choices. I have deleted much of my post so as not to sound harsh. PLEASE get this puppy the help he needs ASAP!!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

He could have parvo, too, if he's got runny poops.

There is no question that this dog needs to go in NOW. He's very sick and he could die- I am afraid for his health.

OP, you need to surrender your dog to a shelter or rescue if you cannot take him to a vet- he needs medical care right away and you should not have him if you cannot care for him.


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Poor pup. Hope he gets better and he gets the help he needs x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

I really hope your puppy is ok, Please let us know how he is



x


----------



## CanucksStar#17 (Aug 17, 2013)

OK OK everyone calm down!

Joey seems to be doing much better, he ate this morning and was running around like normal way more normal then Sunday night when I said he was doing a bit better.

I did call the vet and what did the vet say??? Well she said just keep doing what you are doing and if he gets any worse bring him in. So what did calling the vet accomplish? Absolutely nothing.

I live on a farm, we have called the vet out twice maybe 3 times in 11 years that's right 2-3 times, once it was for a goat that got gored in the stomach and another time just for the vet to put some magnets in the cows. We have gone to the vet with dogs 3 times now, twice for injures and the other time for one of the dogs to get spayed. We like doing thing naturally and with out having to pay a fortune on a vet that does exactly the same thing as we are/where doing. 
And to some of you who were talking about farm animals giving birth: People don't get vets to come out when there cows or goats or pigs are giving birth! You really think that a dairy farm is going to call out a vet 100 plus time a year just because the cow is having her calf? They fix any problems themselves like in December one of our cows was having a calf and the calf was stuck my brother who works on a dairy got the calf out no problem, calf and mom were fine. People need to stop relying on the vets so much yes there is a time when you need them but what would happen if all the vets all of a sudden died? (No it will not happen I am just stating a point here) People's animals would drop like flies because people wouldn't know what to do without the vet's advice.

I am old enough to drive so you can figure out how old I am I just don't drive because I don't want to drive yet.

My parents are amazing!!!! A bit old school I guess but then they have every right to be. My parents don't control the household. We are the kind of kids that will never drink, never smoke, and never EVER get into drugs. People who visit us are in awe of how well we get along, siblings don't get along much anymore but we are always doing stuff together, so don't you dare say my parent's control the house, they just teach us what we need to know and we go on from there.

I mentioned before that because of where we live taxi's don't come out here, we live 15 minutes from a very small town but a couple hours from the nearest vet clinic. 

Yes I can pay for a vet, do I want to? No not unless I have to. Going to the vet is my last resort. I have a job that pays 15 dollars a hour but I only work 20 minutes a week so you can probably figure out the math on how much I make in a year.
My family and I we are not poor but we are not rich either. 

I love my animals more then anything! I didn't sleep at all last night because I was to busy making sure Joey was OK. Everyone that knows me will say that I have a love for my animals that not very many people have. I treat my animals like they are human and have spent the last 3 years begging my mum to first of all let the dogs inside then let them sleep on my bed during naps then begging her to let me let the dogs on the couch as long as they only go on when I tell them to and when there is a blanket on the couch. I was also the one that convinced my sister to bring her dog to the vet. If it had been up to me Joey would have been to the vet's already, but it isn't up to me he might be half mine but I am not that one who can make these decisions. 

Thank you all for your concern! If I have made anyone upset I am truly sorry! This was a long post and I am tired. So please understand that I am not trying to make anyone upset.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

CanucksStar#17 said:


> And to some of you who were talking about farm animals giving birth: People don't get vets to come out when there cows or goats or pigs are giving birth! You really think that a dairy farm is going to call out a vet 100 plus time a year just because the cow is having her calf? They fix any problems themselves like in December one of our cows was having a calf and the calf was stuck my brother who works on a dairy got the calf out no problem, calf and mom were fine. People need to stop relying on the vets so much yes there is a time when you need them but what would happen if all the vets all of a sudden died? (No it will not happen I am just stating a point here) People's animals would drop like flies because people wouldn't know what to do without the vet's advice.


My Mother in law is a large animal vet. She has spent half her life birthing farm animals. I know they don't go out for every birth, but if there is a problem- yes people call vets- and that is EXACTLY why rural practices have vets available 24/7. That was my point. Also a tiny chi puppy is not a cow. Because of their size they can be medically very fragile and fail quickly. There are things I would let go a little longer in a bigger dog that I would NEVER let go in a chi puppy. We gave our advise based on the puppy being a chi- that is sort of what our expertise is around here.

Also people would "drop like flies" if all doctors were to die suddenly. That is not an argument, we rely on vets, we rely on doctors, that is just the way life is! This is coming from a person who always will try natural methods first and goes to a holistic vet, but you have to have a line!

I hope your puppy is ok, and that in the future you will seek medical care immediately if a chi puppy stops eating.


----------



## CanucksStar#17 (Aug 17, 2013)

doginthedesert said:


> My Mother in law is a large animal vet. She has spent half her life birthing farm animals. I know they don't go out for every birth, but if there is a problem- yes people call vets- and that is EXACTLY why rural practices have vets available 24/7. That was my point. Also a tiny chi puppy is not a cow. Because of their size they can be medically very fragile and fail quickly. There are things I would let go a little longer in a bigger dog that I would NEVER let go in a chi puppy. We gave our advise based on the puppy being a chi- that is sort of what our expertise is around here.
> 
> Also people would "drop like flies" if all doctors were to die suddenly. That is not an argument, we rely on vets, we rely on doctors, that is just the way life is! This is coming from a person who always will try natural methods first and goes to a holistic vet, but you have to have a line!
> 
> I hope your puppy is ok, and that in the future you will seek medical care immediately if a chi puppy stops eating.


I was going to mention this but then decided not to. But now I am going to:
I have been in a hospital once in my life and that was when I was a couple minutes to a hour after I was born. I was born at home and the only reason why I ever went to the hospital is because my parents had called the ambulance before I was born and it took a hour to get to our house. 
If I remember correctly we have only had 2 maybe a couple more hospital bills one for my brother who broke his finger and the other one for my other brother who we thought might have a spinal injury. We would not be part of those people who would drop like flies if doctors died. At least we would be one of the last people who did.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Like above...dogs are not cows or any other livestock. Even more so Chihuahuas are more delicate than farm dogs...so one that is that young and not eating well as it should be is a total concern. Chis dont live outside...how will u be doing puppy shots if ur nearest vet is hours away from u? Ur parents actually do run the house if ur living in it. Seeing that you dont make much income will ur parents be able to help u in the vet bills? I fear for the health of that adorable chi. Also. When u call vets that is what they usually say since they are not physically there to see what is really wrong with the pup...so most people bring them in.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am glad Joey is OK. There is no need to be so defensive when people are trying to help you though. No-one likes to waste money on vets, but tiny chi puppies die very quickly, hypoglycemia takes the lives of thousands of puppies every year. If he had a blockage or parvo, he would also have needed emergency vet care as both are life threatening and both were possibilities going on the symptoms you described.


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I am glad Joey is OK. There is no need to be so defensive when people are trying to help you though. No-one likes to waste money on vets, but tiny chi puppies die very quickly, hypoglycemia takes the lives of thousands of puppies every year. If he had a blockage or parvo, he would also have needed emergency vet care as both are life threatening and both were possibilities going on the symptoms you described.




I agree, sorry if you took anyone's advice the wrong way but if you ask for advice people will give it. Everyone on here cares for their chi's (and all other animals!) so they want to make sure the pups are ok 

I understand that no1 wants to take their pets to the vets but it's always better to be safe than sorry! We r lucky and have insurance so know that we can take arnie for anything and it will be covered, have you thought about that? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What sort of raw diet are you feeding? What does a typical day look like? What does he eat and how much?


----------



## CanucksStar#17 (Aug 17, 2013)

I wasn't getting defensive, I was really tired last night and was in a hurry to fill you guys in so my writing was really messed up.
I wanted to bring Joey to the vet but my parents said to wait. You can all understand that I hope.

Like I said before I am sorry if I offended anyone.

Brodysmom: I am following your thread http://www.chihuahua-people.com/raw-food/49576-you-considering-raw-diet.html And LostLakeLua http://www.chihuahua-people.com/raw-food/73449-~kats-prey-model-raw-cheat-sheet~.html 

I was feeding just chicken but now that he refuses to eat it I am feeding him beef. Along with bone of course. I haven't fed him any organs yet cause I read you don't have to feed them until like a month after you start them on raw. 
What do you mean what does a typical day look like? I don't actually measure how much food he eats I just make sure he doesn't eat to much. Should I start measuring it???


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

You don't have to measure amounts with growing pups. I think Tracy means exactly what are you feeding, as in what cuts, where does it come from etc


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Also how many times a day etc


----------



## CanucksStar#17 (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh OK
I was feeding Chicken Thighs and Chicken Breast but now I am feeding him Beef roast. I am feeding him 4 times a day.
Should I feed him Chicken Thighs for the bone still or is there some Beef with bone on it? I am assuming that you don't want to feed just beef, but some chicken too.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Beef bones are too big for a Chi puppy to eat. If you want to stick to just beef for now you will need to buy minced beef for dogs that has ground bone in it. If he was tolerating the chicken well you can use the chicken for the bone in meals. He has to have bone, both for the mineral content (growing puppies need calcium etc for healthy skeletal development) and to keep the stool firm.
If you are new to raw and feeding your first puppy, a complete pre-made raw would be my recommendation. That way you don't have to worry about getting the right proportions of meat/bone/offal it ha all been done for you.


----------

